# Solivia's Delectable



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

is in the building!!!!

"Delta" is by - 
BIS,BISS Australian Grand Champion Hipoint-Devious Child of Sgurr (Hugo) 
ex 
MBIS GCh Solivia's A Walk In The Clouds (Airy - #1 Pointer 2010)

Whelped 7/24/2011

Hugo (liver and white) is in the US to finish his American Championship. 

Delta bounded in, decided that Bueller will be allowed to stay, told Emilie that Orange hair is SOOO 80's, (unless long, like the Golden's...Zoom loves raising Pointer babies!) ate, played HARD, and is now sound asleep.

Adding Delta to the Nitelite team was a no brainer, given her pedigree (let alone her looks!) although it was sooner than _I'd_ planned on a puppy. This was all The Dogfather's idea. Said he was taking a winter layoff and needed another Pointer puppy to raise! NEXT winter he can get a PT job as a Walmart greeter!!!!! I've already picked him up an application!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh what an adorable little face. Congratulations.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice! I don't know anything about Pointers, but it looks like she has a beautiful front and topline (my priorities when showing Shepherds).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Love, love love her! What a doll face she has.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Very nice! I don't know anything about Pointers, but it looks like she has a beautiful front and topline (my priorities when showing Shepherds).


Thanks! She does... she's really got everything I am looking for. She was our pick. She is balanced, has good bone, nice topline and front (as you noted) and a very nice rear - long upper thigh and well let down hocks. Short "bee sting" tail, set on correctly. But it's her head :heartbeat... She already has a very dishy face, and a beautiful, correct Pointer eye. I think that she's going to be a lot of fun :crossfing


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Love, love love her! What a doll face she has.


 
Thank you! I cannot wait for my husband to see her... he was laying on the couch last week, with Emilie laying on him and Bueller laying on Emilie - the 3 of them stacked like cordwood - and he said "Pretty soon you guys are going to have make some more room!"


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She is a living doll! Congratulations and that face alone will melt the hearts of all. What a cutie-pa-tootie


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful. I'm loving her lower lip.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition. She's absolutely adorable! I'm sure she'll keep The Dogfather busy enough. Looks like she might have that Eddie Haskell thing going on -- sweet, innocent expression... but those eyes look a little devilish.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Congratulations on the new addition. She's absolutely adorable! I'm sure she'll keep The Dogfather busy enough. Looks like she might have that Eddie Haskell thing going on -- sweet, innocent expression... but those eyes look a little devilish.


 
Oh, she's a pistol, alright! Attitude on four paws, for sure!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am in love!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, that face! What a doll!!!! I'd love to see the look on the dogfather's face when he first lays eyes on her.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh, that face! What a doll!!!! I'd love to see the look on the dogfather's face when he first lays eyes on her.


 
She was his choice. I think he'll be very pleased when he sees her in "person".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doll*

She is an absolute Doll and I take it you are surprising him with her?
When will he get her?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a lovely addition to your family. Congratulations!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> She is an absolute Doll and I take it you are surprising him with her?
> When will he get her?


 
No, not a surprise. She was his choice, and he knows that she is here. He is in Florida. His Mom passed away, and he and his siblings have been tending to things down there, and they will all be back in MI tomorrow. We are having a private family service on Saturday. 
It's been a crazy week. We just got back from Mississippi, and I'm trying to get things done here for the family while they've been taking care of the FL stuff.
He's really looking forward to some puppy breath and happiness.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

Please tell your Hubby I am sorry about his Mom and I know he will be so happy to hold this bundle of joy!


----------

